# Panosteitis



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

My baby Gem has Pano Does anyone have first hand experience with this? When I was young I remember one of our purebred males had this. Normally I would call my Uncle and ask him since he taught me almost everything I know about dogs when I was a child, but unfortunately he recently passed away

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

My GSD had pano, nothing too serious, the vet prescribed some mild pain medication and had me keep him relaxed and still as much as possible. A week or so of the meds and bed rest worked wonders!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

My main concern is the exercise part. I have gotten mixed information about weather I should or shouldn't restrict exercise.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

What is it?

 sorry to hear that bout gem

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

DieselsMommie said:


> *What is it?*
> 
> sorry to hear that bout gem
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just a quick search turned this up.....

Bone Inflammation (Panosteitis) in Dogs | petMD

In short, it's growing pains.

As for limiting exercise, I would probably just hand-walk and nothing else until you're sure your pup is over it.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> What is it?
> 
> sorry to hear that bout gem
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you...I'm am thankful she will grow out of it....Panosteitis or Pano is a short-lived (self-limiting) and painful condition characterized by limping and lameness. It is a condition that affects the long bones in the legs of young dogs, usually between the ages of 5 to 18 months. It can occur with any breed, but it is more common in medium- to large-sized dog breeds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> Thank you...I'm am thankful she will grow out of it....Panosteitis or Pano is a short-lived (self-limiting) and painful condition characterized by limping and lameness. It is a condition that affects the long bones in the legs of young dogs, usually between the ages of 5 to 18 months. It can occur with any breed, but it is more common in medium- to large-sized dog breeds.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, exactly  very common in GSDs, when Eko got it I wasn't sure whether to give him pain meds or not, there seemed to be some debate on that. Like that if the dog is on pain meds he will not know if he is doing too much and making the limp worse. I agree, just some short walks on a leash until things get better.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I noticed from the very beginning that she limps way worst walking on the street, but hardly at all when we are walking running or playing on the grass. Since then we have just been going to the park with a big field a block away from my house and walking big circles around the outer limits of the grass .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aabramowicz (Feb 17, 2014)

*Pano*

My 5 month old puppy Shadow has pano! Oh my goodness it is very painful for him. I hate seeing him in such pain! He cries a lot. The vet gave him pain meds and an anti-inflammatory. I really don't know what else to do. Does anyone have any ideas on anything else I can do to make him comfortable? It is breaking mine and my husband's heart seeing him in pain. The vet said he will out grow it. It just breaks my heart he is in pain. I want to help him........please does anyone have any ideas on how to help him?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

aabramowicz said:


> My 5 month old puppy Shadow has pano! Oh my goodness it is very painful for him. I hate seeing him in such pain! He cries a lot. The vet gave him pain meds and an anti-inflammatory. I really don't know what else to do. Does anyone have any ideas on anything else I can do to make him comfortable? It is breaking mine and my husband's heart seeing him in pain. The vet said he will out grow it. It just breaks my heart he is in pain. I want to help him........please does anyone have any ideas on how to help him?


Yes they will out grow it thank goodness but it is hard to see your pup going through it I know...My vet said it was very important to keep her as slim as possible to help her recover sooner, so that is something to think about doing to help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Erased due to missing glasses


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

verdugo said:


> Jr is a parvo survivor so here are a few tips from my experience.
> 
> Take him to the vet as much as it's needed meds will helping to control pain, fever, diarrhea and the most important to keep him hydrated. Iv fluids are crucial. And someone will need to babysat him 24/7 as he will go to either vomit or have diarrhea at any given moment. I suggest you get the square diaper for the area that he will be recovering. He will stop eating and drinking water as it makes him only poop and puke more. Have the vet use show u how to inject water to his skin. I'm sorry I'm just typing like crazy but I'm at work. I will send u the pic's of recovery. The whole nightmare lasted 8 days and after almost 2k in vet bills he outgrown the deadly decease. Also during night he will be cold so give him a blanket band keep ur puppy warm at all times. To help him with the fever I used ice pack's on his body just for a short while. Eventually u will need to force feed him. Using a syring on room temperature water or something that had electrolytes like gatorade. For The food He Will Not Chew Nothing So Using Another Syring Gerber Baby Food Will help.
> Give him all you love and don't give up on your puppy they are able to sense when you are giving but on them. Destroy all his toys bed's and everything that might have contact with him while he hot sick. You could use bleach diluted with water since bits the only chemical that's seems to kill the virus. Remember the virus won't kill you la puppy the dehydration will. And let me tell you the smell of rotten and dead diarrhea is unique. Have the vet check him for worms. And don't be alarmed if some intestinal walls start to appear while he poops. Stay positive and keep us posted on his prompt recovery.
> ...


I believe you misread the thread. This thread is about Pano (panosteitis), not Parvo.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Snaps! ! Uppss. Ty.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

